# New to the game



## Doobie (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello I've been painting for over 15 years and have decided to add drywall to business..every time I bid a job for painting I'm asked if I can also hang and finish.I'm tired of turning down extra income.I have idea of hanging but was curious on what the easiest way to measure and cut out outlets,fixtures,or anything else needed cut.I'm going to be in a trial error and see if it's worth it and any feedback from you drywall pros would be cool.no I'm not a DIY

Thanks


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Doobie said:


> Hello I've been painting for over 15 years and have decided to add drywall to business..every time I bid a job for painting I'm asked if I can also hang and finish.I'm tired of turning down extra income.I have idea of hanging but was curious on what the easiest way to measure and cut out outlets,fixtures,or anything else needed cut.I'm going to be in a trial error and see if it's worth it and any feedback from you drywall pros would be cool.no I'm not a DIY
> 
> Thanks


Don't hang it yourself! Sub it out!!! Still, make the same profit! Don't use sweat equity. Just bid more projects (unless you have a lot of time on your hands, then you can hang).

If you want to cut out an outlet...first mark on the board the center of the outlet. Go ahead and hang the sheet without the outlet cut out. Obviously, don't screw by where the outlet is going to be cut out...tack the board up at other places. Then, once it is hung, router out starting from the center to one of the edges. Then, just trace the edge of the outlet box around with your router. You'll mess up for the first hour or two, but will take you no time to get the hang of it and cut out perfect outlets every time! :thumbup:


----------



## Doobie (Oct 5, 2011)

Is there anything else I can mark these outlets with so when inpress drywall I get exact measurement?I think I saw something where u put on outlet boxes or switches and it will indent drywall to exact cutting place


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PLEASE! get a seasoned hanger to show you how to use the roto-zip.
Push all wires to the back of box . The roto-zip is a fine tool In the right hands.BUT ,, It only takes one bad hanging crew[cut wires,,covered boxes] to give YOU a bad name..If you have the time to hang it yourself ,,Do It ,,more $ for you.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Doobie said:


> Is there anything else I can mark these outlets with so when inpress drywall I get exact measurement?I think I saw something where u put on outlet boxes or switches and it will indent drywall to exact cutting place


It is called the hatchet side of your hammer.

As stated previously sub your drywall out. Or hire good hangers and finishers and keep the two trades what they are two separate trades.

Just because you can paint doesn't mean you can do drywall more than likely you will quickly get a bad reputation that will tarnish your drywall and painting company.


----------



## Doobie (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for reply guys but I don't sub shi? Out unless I can do it myself first.I am eager to learn how to hang then I'll decide if I should sub out.now I will have someone with me who has done this before but learning tricks that would make job go smooth would be great.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Doobie said:


> Thanks for reply guys but I don't sub shi? Out unless I can do it myself first.I am eager to learn how to hang then I'll decide if I should sub out.now I will have someone with me who has done this before but learning tricks that would make job go smooth would be great.


Why wouldn't you find good subs or even employees for that matter and learn tricks off them. That way your quality doesn't suffer why you try and self teach yourself. Watch them do smaller jobs yourself and ease yourself into the bigger jobs. I think DR. Marvin DR. Leo Marvin said it best when he told Bob baby steps.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Doobie said:


> Is there anything else I can mark these outlets with so when inpress drywall I get exact measurement?I think I saw something where u put on outlet boxes or switches and it will indent drywall to exact cutting place


Drywall and taping is real work:furious:

You say your not a DIY , yet you want pro's to give you a DIY answer, even though they gave you the right answer.

Stick to your doobies and painting Doobie dude, you will thank me later:yes:


----------



## Doobie (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you for what?I got my first painting contract at age 19 for 127 homes near the college I was attending for pre med .dropped out to pAint and now you going to tell me not to try drywall hanging.sorry padnuh I put my mind to it I do what I want.oh by the way the one job I did bid on was for a large project company that knows I've never hung before but respects my eagerness and excepted my bid.there is no timeframe for me to complete the job so I'm good on that.where the heck you grew up and how puzzles me but im looking to put my kids in best schools so if I have to learn to build a spaceship and someone gave me a shot I would.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Doobie said:


> Thank you for what?I got my first painting contract at age 19 for 127 homes near the college I was attending for pre med .dropped out to pAint and now you going to tell me not to try drywall hanging.sorry padnuh I put my mind to it I do what I want.oh by the way the one job I did bid on was for a large project company that knows I've never hung before but respects my eagerness and excepted my bid.there is no timeframe for me to complete the job so I'm good on that.where the heck you grew up and how puzzles me but im looking to put my kids in best schools so if I have to learn to build a spaceship and someone gave me a shot I would.


No time frame, well lucky you

Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Can't say that I have ever been on one of those "no time frame" projects. Oh wait, my own house! And then that one...no, wait, my house was the only one. But, only because I am not married  

I need to find that market that you are working in...as long as they have a time frame on payment!


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

lol

Next will be horizontal or vertical, screws or nails and maybe even mesh or paper?


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol. Hey holmes, come work for me. I'll teach you for the same price I learned at, $6.00/hour. 
Do an apprenticeship with someone or you will just end up with a bad name.

I eat guys like you for breakfast. If you are a good painter, stick to what you know. The worst thing you can do for your business is diversify. Make friends with a good hanger and tape, and gangbang sh!t. You would be surprised how much business they can get you.


----------



## Doobie (Oct 5, 2011)

*Thank you fellas*

Just in case you smart a$$es care which I'm sure u don't it's funny because today was my first day hanging with 3 friends.I was posting during breaks and we just finished putting up 200 4/12 sheets and taped and floated 2 rooms before we left.12 hours in total.owner just left as we were cleaning up and said for me to meet him in morning at subdivision few miles away to sign contract for 78 homes hang,finish,texture and paint.he gave me 2 tapetechs and a bazooka to boot his old hanger left behind.wow how the negativity always turns positive.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Doobie said:


> Just in case you smart a$$es care which I'm sure u don't it's funny because today was my first day hanging with 3 friends.I was posting during breaks and we just finished putting up 200 4/12 sheets and taped and floated 2 rooms before we left.12 hours in total.owner just left as we were cleaning up and said for me to meet him in morning at subdivision few miles away to sign contract for 78 homes hang,finish,texture and paint.he gave me 2 tapetechs and a bazooka to boot his old hanger left behind.wow how the negativity always turns positive.


and i just built a spaceship :thumbup:


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

Doobie said:


> Just in case you smart a$$es care which I'm sure u don't it's funny because today was my first day hanging with 3 friends.I was posting during breaks and we just finished putting up 200 4/12 sheets and taped and floated 2 rooms before we left.12 hours in total.owner just left as we were cleaning up and said for me to meet him in morning at subdivision few miles away to sign contract for 78 homes hang,finish,texture and paint.he gave me 2 tapetechs and a bazooka to boot his old hanger left behind.wow how the negativity always turns positive.





Soooooooo, you must have found a good way to cut out boxes, eh?


----------



## Doobie (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah mark em with special ink buddy.not hard to figure out after few measurements I said hold up must be a better way.fantasy football podcast water and patience was the key


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Doobie said:


> Just in case you smart a$$es care which I'm sure u don't it's funny because today was my first day hanging with 3 friends.I was posting during breaks and we just finished putting up 200 4/12 sheets and taped and floated 2 rooms before we left.12 hours in total.owner just left as we were cleaning up and said for me to meet him in morning at subdivision few miles away to sign contract for 78 homes hang,finish,texture and paint.he gave me 2 tapetechs and a bazooka to boot his old hanger left behind.wow how the negativity always turns positive.


Wow, 2 tapetechs and a bazooka left behind from the old hanger. I'll bet your hanging production will double with those 2 tapetechs and a bazooka. Once you figure out how to cut out your boxes with that bazooka, you will be able hang like the pro's.:whistling2: 
Those 2 tapetechs will make hanging your ceiling sheets a breeze after you get the hang of it.:whistling2:


----------



## Doobie (Oct 5, 2011)

Yep I guess that would be nice to cut out boxes with bazooka I'll stick to tape and mudding with them.and macdry I wonder how u got your name.point is I had a question,asked some pros,had a few serious responses.put it this way i will start painting this house saturday at noon.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Man 200 sheets in 12 hrs been hanging 20 years **** I might need to learn from you .I've been doing it all wrong .but tommorrow I'm gonna paint 200 condo units.:jester:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey Doobie, at 4:48 when you made post #6 you were still wanting to learn how to hang and were going to get someone to help you. Now on post #14 at 7:26 you have hung 200 sheets in a 12 hour day and have 2 rooms taped and coated. HOLY SHLT! You did all that in less than 3 hours! May I serve an apprenticeship under your magnificent skillset?


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a nephew like this. One day his parents got called down to the school because little Johnny was telling everyone he had a dinosaur living in his backyard. This kid just wouldn't break. I told my wife some people feel the need to tell outlandish storys to try and gain the respect or friendship of others.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

ok boobie I normally don't get involved in this kind of thread but .. the guys that responded to your question have forgotten more than you will EVER learn because your lack of respect will get you nowhere 
if you would have taken the time to search the threads on this site, you would have found more answers to your question than you are probably capable of reading .
If in the future you want a pros opinion on something, be a listener and give the respect they deserve .OH and special ink?:blink


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Give the guy a chance......Just be glad he dropped out of med school! :bangin:


----------



## Doobie (Oct 5, 2011)

I asked for easy simple methods for cutting outlets.now I take sarcasm well and think it's funny but I can tell the successful workers from the insecure ones.I wasn't bashing until I got bashed.is there any other problems you wish to discuss.2 workers with me hung most rock as I and another did closets bathrooms and kitchen.I don't make up stories sorry.i wish some of u lived in my area with your bs you wouldn't be in this city for a week.point is bank is stacked from working money invested correctly and if you need to come up and come here for a day I'll show u a man who is bout work,family,and how I handle my problems.only 3 responses were cool the rest bs.I was going to send my pictures and video I made but that is a negative now.I'm sure some are professional here but I bet many are a bunch of bogus hacks who can't hand a 4/8 by themselves.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Im a drywaller by trade, but yesturday I spent some time on an electrical forum and got a few answers, went and wired a house and today signed a contract to wire 10,000 units. I couldn't be more happy!!

Ok, on a serious note, you have to admit he is good, cheap entertainment! :thumbsup:


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

The very first response you got is the best one you can get. This thread could have ended there, and you would know all you need to know.


----------



## Doobie (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay this is getting out of hand.sorry I came to a professional drywall chartroom.thing is 200 sheets were hung I did post during hanging.I had no idea what I was doing the first 2 hours.thing is I'm sure it has been done before.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Give the guy a chance......Just be glad he dropped out of med school! :bangin:


Ok PA your probably right, but he took a shot at 2buck and others that have helped me and I 
Probably over reacted, I edited my post, out of respect for the site.
I get fired up when newbies wanna act like they know it all and don't know how to cut outlets quickly and accurately, hell I'm 42 and still learning, my old man told me no matter how good you are stay teachable


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Doobie said:


> I asked for easy simple methods for cutting outlets.now I take sarcasm well and think it's funny but I can tell the successful workers from the insecure ones.I wasn't bashing until I got bashed.is there any other problems you wish to discuss.2 workers with me hung most rock as I and another did closets bathrooms and kitchen.I don't make up stories sorry.i wish some of u lived in my area with your bs you wouldn't be in this city for a week.point is bank is stacked from working money invested correctly and if you need to come up and come here for a day I'll show u a man who is bout work,family,and how I handle my problems.only 3 responses were cool the rest bs.I was going to send my pictures and video I made but that is a negative now.I'm sure some are professional here but I bet many are a bunch of bogus hacks who can't hand a 4/8 by themselves.


Come on Doobie post some pics and your video/ Everyone gets their balls busted when they first come to this site. :yes:

Think of it as part of your transgression between painter and drywaller you have to be thick skinned to be a drywaller.:whistling2:

I'm going to bed now but I would find it highly motivational to wake up and see 4 guys hanging the hell out of some drywall. :thumbsup:


----------



## Doobie (Oct 5, 2011)

What did i say that made it seem I knew it all.I'm done all those you help others good for you and karma will be good to you.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Doobie said:


> Just in case you smart a$$es care which I'm sure u don't it's funny because today was my first day hanging with 3 friends.I was posting during breaks and we just finished putting up 200 4/12 sheets and taped and floated 2 rooms before we left.12 hours in total.owner just left as we were cleaning up and said for me to meet him in morning at subdivision few miles away to sign contract for 78 homes hang,finish,texture and paint.he gave me 2 tapetechs and a bazooka to boot his old hanger left behind.wow how the negativity always turns positive.


J/C.... What a load of horsesh!t


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What taper would leave a zooka behind????:blink:
No hope in dope!


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Doobie said:


> What did i say that made it seem I knew it all.I'm done all those you help others good for you and karma will be good to you.


 
Your problem is that you are not a good liar. 


You have to at least sound like you know what you are talking about to get ppl to believe you.

I could at least make ppl think that I was the **** on here because I am not an idiot...I have some street smarts.

I work commercial drywall. We do about $4 mill gross a year. Me and the other two estimators bid about $24 mill a year (get roughly 20% of what we bid.) I am 28 so I am here to learn from the guys that still do the trade. I was a finisher for 5 years, but I still want to dabble with finishing and mess with some different textures, etc. because once you do the mudding you can never totally get away from it. I saw some very cool pictures on this forum and now im about to skim the walls and ceilings in my garage and use them as my canvas.


----------



## Doobie (Oct 5, 2011)

Bazooka left from hanger who moved back to Europe.funny I was told by a member here this was not the place to get info from.only 5 people know the truth and thats all that matters.I guess if I said I painted 75000 sq.ft In 7 days would be bs too.Good luck gentleman I meant no disrespect to anyone.I've worked in areas where I needed pistols near me so words cant hurt me.good luck and great success to everyone here.


----------



## Doobie (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh and I checked out thread on how many sheets in a day and i read a few similar production hangers.you the liar Moore and a pudding pop on top of that.pm me if there is anything you want to discuss man to man.I'll be happy to meet up and discuss anything face to face.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Doobie said:


> Bazooka left from hanger who moved back to Europe.funny I was told by a member here this was not the place to get info from.only 5 people know the truth and thats all that matters.I guess if I said I painted 75000 sq.ft In 7 days would be bs too.Good luck gentleman I meant no disrespect to anyone.I've worked in areas where I needed pistols near me so words cant hurt me.good luck and great success to everyone here.


 
now you are mr. tough guy. It only gets better with every post! If you look at some of the people's pictures of the work they posted....it is obvious that they are extremely credible.

You have nothing to show for. Only words. Like Obama. JUST WORDS. JUST WORDS. lol


----------



## Doobie (Oct 5, 2011)

Okay you win chief.Obama was a low blow.


----------



## Doobie (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh and my Oakland raiders swept y'all last year and will again this year.no Jamal Charles no team


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Doobie said:


> Oh and my Oakland raiders swept y'all last year and will again this year.no Jamal Charles no team


 
Can't really defend the Chiefs right now. But as far as last year goes....I was in Arrowhead stadium last year watching my team in the playoffs. Where were you?


----------



## Doobie (Oct 5, 2011)

How many rings do raiders have?and chiefs?al Davis is killing the raiders every year with his draft picks.I hate him.seriously jamal Charles is the truth and I hope he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## MacDry (Feb 1, 2010)

Doobie said:


> Yep I guess that would be nice to cut out boxes with bazooka I'll stick to tape and mudding with them.and macdry I wonder how u got your name.point is I had a question,asked some pros,had a few serious responses.put it this way i will start painting this house saturday at noon.


 Maclaren Drywall. MAClaren DRYwall. I thought it sounded kinda clever.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Doobie said:


> Yeah mark em with special ink buddy.not hard to figure out after few measurements I said hold up must be a better way.fantasy football podcast water and patience was the key


I'm not sure I understand. You mark the boxes with special ink? And then what do you do, put the sheet up against the ink, pull it back off, and then cut out the box?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Doobie said:


> Oh and I checked out thread on how many sheets in a day and i read a few similar production hangers.you the liar Moore and a pudding pop on top of that.pm me if there is anything you want to discuss man to man.I'll be happy to meet up and discuss anything face to face.


I have NEVER once told a lie on DWT . I throw some B/S around ,,But never a lie.Seems to me you subbed out 200 boards ,,and did not hang the first sheet yourself ..Your first drywall job? I was out here busting my a$$ when you were pulling pigtails in 3rd grade , Now that's the truth!:yes:
I think Doobie says It all.:whistling2:


----------



## Doobie (Oct 5, 2011)

Well let's see I'm 38,am incorporated,have 2 kids married,seen many friends killed over bs,lost mom to cancer,dad is from different country and I take care him because he can't understand language that much,live in a city where there are murders everyday and I sometimes I have to work in areas where carrying a pistol is a must.I can keep going on and on about what ive seen and done and you keep comparing pigtails to my hanging.I'm not here to judge fellas.no I can't hang drywall like a professional yet.you see if I came here asking questions for help you guys would have isolated me in the DIY section which I didn't want.only thing I bs about was hanging 200 sheets.I wanted to see if it was possible.didn't start job yet but I am in 2 weeks as a trial.if I do the job good enough I do get over 70 homes rocking and painting.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

''only thing I bs about was hanging 200 sheets.I wanted to see if it was possible.didn't start job yet but I am in 2 weeks as a trial.if I do the job good enough I do get over 70 homes rocking and painting.''



:blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Doobie (Oct 5, 2011)

How many sheets can you do Moore in a day.all I can say is I've seen these mexicans who are hard working hang a whole house I painted in a day.there were 5 of them and all I know house was 6600 sq ft with around 300 sheets.no tape no float just hang.why can they do it and we can't?is it possible?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:surrender::surrender::surrender::surrender::surrender:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Doobie said:


> Oh and I checked out thread on how many sheets in a day and i read a few similar production hangers.you the liar Moore and a pudding pop on top of that.pm me if there is anything you want to discuss man to man.I'll be happy to meet up and discuss anything face to face.


dude go to bed


----------



## Checkers (Jun 25, 2010)

I hung a 21 sheet garage today in 6 hours. That's a real hanger.


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Oct 4, 2011)

Doobie, you are a good sport. You are a painter, so we are gonna give you crap, but just know that it is all in fun. We wish you success with your business. Time for us all to sing koombaya together!! Even a Chiefs fan and a Raiders fan can get along. Let's just hate on the Chargers. No one likes those MFers.


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Can't really defend the Chiefs right now. But as far as last year goes....I was in Arrowhead stadium last year watching my team in the playoffs. Where were you?


Been my favorite team since 1972------ But Im all Patriots now-----we.ll see how that game goes in a couple weeks:thumbsup: Oh Doobie.you need thick skin to be a Drywaller,Try 32 years of it----And I probably have forgotten more than you know .doesnt make me any better or worse-----Re-read your post in a couple weeks, you,ll realize what you wrote has zero credibility


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Dern, how did I miss this thread,,,,,,,,,,, 

I GOT to stop drinking !!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Dern, how did I miss this thread,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> I GOT to stop drinking !!!!!!:thumbup:


See that captain couple cocktails and you miss everything:jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Dern, how did I miss this thread,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> I GOT to stop drinking !!!!!!:thumbup:


It gets better as you go backwards,,,:yes:
You got a thing or two to learn from this guy Capt.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> It gets better as you go backwards,,,:yes:
> You got a thing or two to learn from this guy Capt.


 No doubt,,,, I can't cut em up and throw em out the window that fast !!!!!


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> Doobie, you are a good sport. You are a painter, so we are gonna give you crap, but just know that it is all in fun. We wish you success with your business. Time for us all to sing koombaya together!! Even a Chiefs fan and a Raiders fan can get along. Let's just hate on the Chargers. No one likes those MFers.


 San Diego fan here...be nice. We let you have the drivers seat last year. Honestly , Oakland has a better shot at bringin down the afc 's best...:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Doobie said:


> How many sheets can you do Moore in a day.all I can say is I've seen these mexicans who are hard working hang a whole house I painted in a day.there were 5 of them and all I know house was 6600 sq ft with around 300 sheets.no tape no float just hang.why can they do it and we can't?is it possible?


6600 sq ft Is 508 4x12 sheets but then i don't know the house .This house would probably take many 54s no?? I know a 5 man hanging crew that can hang 250 boards in a 10 hour day ,,and do a fine job..


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

:blink:


moore said:


> 6600 sq ft Is 508 4x12 sheets but then i don't know the house .This house would probably take many 54s no?? I know a 5 man hanging crew that can hang 250 boards in a 10 hour day ,,and do a fine job..


might want to check math 500 sheets is 
"24000 feet . 100 sheets 4800"
'


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> :blink:might want to check math 500 sheets is
> "24000 feet . 100 sheets 4800"
> '


ok to many bullets ..I figure 3.7 x the floor area divided by 48 on a fairly simple up and down all 4x12s


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

after reading I thought you might have done a floor times 3 something..that doobie guy was just lookin for an argument,what a joke. The hangers we got can hang a mid custom in a day ,pretty clean. That is not alot of cutup crap though. On big commercial jobs Ive seen our guys put up over 500 12" 5/8:thumbsup: all walls 12" high and all double layer(classrooms) graaaavvaayyin 1 day:thumbup:you get the right guys hangin board every day at high numbers and the board flies. Cant wait for this BEAST to be done so I can get back on gravy commercial. Too bad all jobs arnt that easy


----------

